# Netepur stain remover soap



## ewenique (May 24, 2015)

Has anyone heard of H2O cleaning products from France? One product is a small bar of soap called, Netepur, which is a stain remover. The ingredients are palm and coconut oil, water, sodium hydroxide, and *tetrasodium etidronate*. It is a good stain remover, but it is $12 a bar! I suspect the mystery ingredient is what adds to the cleaning power of this basic bar. So what is tetrasodium etidronate? I've done some Google research and it seems that this chemical and *EDTA* are similar and sometimes the names are used interchangeably. But are they the same? And how would it increase the soap's ability to lift stains? Any idea what % to use?

Yep, I'd like to try and dupe Netepur.


----------



## galaxyMLP (May 24, 2015)

Tetrasodium etidronate and tetrasodium EDTA are not the same although (it seems) they serve the same purpose. They serve to chelate metal ions in hard water to inhibit scum formation. This is important for a stain remover bar because it is likely it will be used in water that has not been softened and clothes will get dingy as scum builds on it. That is the graying effect we can see in homemade laundry detergent. 

Etidronates contain phosphorous whereas EDTA contains nitrogen among other diffences. 

It sounds like a fancy soap bar to me. I would try making a stain remover like it with palm and coconut oil (or just 100% CO) with no super fat and added EDTA or etidronate and see if it works for you.

Eta: I'm not sure what percentages although from reading around the forum lately, it seems 0.5% is the go to for EDTA. Someone please correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## lenarenee (May 24, 2015)

If that's a complete list of ingredients then that $12 bar of soap is nothing special....its just plain soap and you can certainly dupe it.  Many people here make their own laundry soap and save a hunk of it to use as a strain pre-treater.....I am one of them. 

I use a chelator  (chelater?) in my soaps, but prefer sodium citrate which is safer than sodium edta and possibly tetrasodium editronate. http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12396676


----------



## brandiawalsh (Jan 31, 2020)

ewenique said:


> Has anyone heard of H2O cleaning products from France? One product is a small bar of soap called, Netepur, which is a stain remover. The ingredients are palm and coconut oil, water, sodium hydroxide, and *tetrasodium etidronate*. It is a good stain remover, but it is $12 a bar! I suspect the mystery ingredient is what adds to the cleaning power of this basic bar. So what is tetrasodium etidronate? I've done some Google research and it seems that this chemical and *EDTA* are similar and sometimes the names are used interchangeably. But are they the same? And how would it increase the soap's ability to lift stains? Any idea what % to use?
> 
> Yep, I'd like to try and dupe Netepur.


I think it’s Borax


----------



## Relle (Jan 31, 2020)

brandiawalsh said:


> I think it’s Borax


The person you are replying to hasn't been here in well over 1 year.


----------



## Kiti Williams (Jan 31, 2020)

Relle said:


> The person you are replying to hasn't been here in well over 1 year.




  Is there a way to close a post to new replies?


----------



## Relle (Feb 1, 2020)

We have been asked not to close old posts.



Kiti Williams said:


> Is there a way to close a post to new replies?


----------



## Kiti Williams (Feb 1, 2020)

Relle said:


> We have been asked not to close old posts.



I guess it will have to be the annoyance to the Admins, then.  New people don't know about the resurrection of old posts.


----------

